# Trying to remove the gap under my signature



## BillandAlisha (Jul 1, 2009)

What the Title said, trying to remove the huge gap under my Signature...how?


----------



## Sephi (Jul 1, 2009)

make a longer post.






















like so


----------



## BillandAlisha (Jul 1, 2009)

I said..*REMOVE*


----------



## Sephi (Jul 1, 2009)

why do you want to put your sig at the bottom? I suppose you could put a lot of blank lines in before the sig, but that'd just look stupid.

edit: also, doing this will probably make your sig hidden when you do make a post longer than just a few lines.


----------



## BillandAlisha (Jul 1, 2009)

You don't understand.

After I typed the last post I see a huge gap under my sig like so







While all I want it is to look like this







Ohhh I get it, longer your post is the sig will be at the bottom.....well that is kinda dumb.


----------



## Salamantis (Jul 1, 2009)

BillandAlisha said:
			
		

> Ohhh I get it, longer your post is the sig will be at the bottom.....well that is kinda dumb.


No because the user information sidebar on the left with your avatar, etc. can't magically morph into a smaller one, so logically the sig has a gap.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jul 1, 2009)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> BillandAlisha said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have a winnar!


----------



## Sephi (Jul 1, 2009)

BillandAlisha said:
			
		

> You don't understand.
> 
> After I typed the last post I see a huge gap under my sig like so
> 
> ...


was going to post this earlier but got distracted.


----------



## Salamantis (Jul 1, 2009)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> Salamantis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omg omg omg what do I win?!?!?!


----------



## BillandAlisha (Jul 1, 2009)

You get to play kick the Noob! *places target sign on me bum*


----------



## Psyfira (Jul 1, 2009)

Aww but we can't kick Marvin, that's just mean!


----------



## BillandAlisha (Jul 2, 2009)

Comon..you know you wanna ats bum: which makes an *clang clang* sound


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 2, 2009)

Well, "problem" is solved, so I'll close the thread.....Also, moved to appropriate section..


----------

